# Morpeth frog show



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

We will be attending Morpeth frog day on the 21st for the first time and I'm really looking forward to it. Just wondering if anyone can me what it's like, what to expect etc. Is it like Donny show but just frogs? Will there be sales, equipment etc?

Thanks :notworthy:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The Morpeth show is still young but getting better and is for anything amphibian related, frogs, toads, newts etc.
But it`s difficult to say who will be there or what exactly will be for sale.
I`ve have seen the above for sale there plus accessories but like any show it will only survive if people support it.
People seem to forget that we need the Morpeth show as much as it needs us.
What other options is there for amphibian keepers to get together ?


Mike


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

we went to the last show and were very supprised how little the show was it seemed to be more dart frog theemed with the main seller a guy from holland i think that was at the donny show.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> The Morpeth show is still young but getting better and is for anything amphibian related, frogs, toads, newts etc.
> But it`s difficult to say who will be there or what exactly will be for sale.
> I`ve have seen the above for sale there plus accessories but like any show it will only survive if people support it.
> People seem to forget that we need the Morpeth show as much as it needs us.
> ...


How about the one your a committee member for? :lol2:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

You are right of course Ade.
But we need both to succeed.
Right now NESAS is trying to get something happening in the north east while BAKS is at the other side of the country.
Other than these two what is there ?
A reptile show with frogs as table fillers ?
Why can`t these table fillers support their own events ?
I support both as we need both so all i`m saying is lets get off our butts and support them BOTH instead of sitting at home whinging, and god forbid there`s enough of that goes on.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If I could bud, believe me I'd be up there for NESAS too. 

It's difficult enough getting decent frogs WITH BAKS and NESAS.

Ade


----------



## Howarth78 (Jan 22, 2012)

bobo1 said:


> we went to the last show and were very supprised how little the show was it seemed to be more dart frog theemed with the main seller a guy from holland i think that was at the donny show.


Why were you surprised, did you expect it to be the size of Doncaster after only the second event?? 
I thought the second event went really well! There was a point I couldn't even get to Dutch Rana's table because of all the people around it! 
If people continue to support these events then they will slowly get bigger and bigger with more choice available.


Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Howarth78 said:


> Why were you surprised, did you expect it to be the size of Doncaster after only the second event??
> I thought the second event went really well! There was a point I couldn't even get to Dutch Rana's table because of all the people around it!
> If people continue to support these events then they will slowly get bigger and bigger with more choice available.
> 
> ...


I was supprised as usually a show that you pay to get in is a lot lot bigger and being my first show of that sort i expected a lot more. And i had the same thing trying to get near the dutch guy was near imposible due to the fact most of the people that went to the show were standing around talking in front of his table. : victory:


----------



## Howarth78 (Jan 22, 2012)

So the guy who paid for the venue should just take the hit and everyone just gets in for free?


Sent from my Sony Ericsson using the hopeless Tapatalk app!!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have to side with Howard 100% on this.
After the show I was talking to Andrew who organises the show and he has run both shows so far at a personal loss, ie it was paid for out of his own pocket.
The second one wasn`t as bad as the first for him so that was a good sign.
But as Howarth says, if people continue to support the show it will get bigger and better.
I don`t understand what people are looking for really.
You get the Andrews of this world digging deep to put these shows together for us, and then people complain or don`t turn up.
Remember its not just about turning up and buying a frog.
There are other keepers there and it`s a chance to catch up and meet with one another.
There are always some going about who are there only for the atmosphere or to have a chat with new keepers who might have a million questions to ask.
You won`t get from a forum the sort of info that you can pick up at a show.
Andrew may have been a bit out of pocket but him and us that turn up are all winners, the ones who stay away are the ones who lose.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Your point is totally valid, Mike, but it's also a fair point that people going to shows often expect something big and impressive- the thing for them to remember of course, is that all* new *shows start off slow; it's more and more people going that allows them to grow.


----------



## RedSandman (Sep 28, 2012)

When and where is the Morpeth frog show? If its not to far I will certainly go.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

You are of course correct Ron and it was said by Howarth, though using different words.
I`d love to see both Morpeth and Baks shows grow huge, but we can`t make people turn up and the way the gov is bleeding everyone dry it`s making it harder for people to step out of the front door sometimes.
We can only hope.
In fact when we spoke with Ruud from Dutch Rana he said that when the Dutch shows started off they were as small or smaller than Morpeth, so there is some hope.
Redsandman Morpeth is on the east coast up Newcastle way.
It will be on the Sunday 21st of this month.
Morpeth is a nice wee place so bring the wife and let her loose on the shops lol, while your inside talking frogs.
Northern England and Scotland Amphibian Show (NESAS)


Mike


----------



## RedSandman (Sep 28, 2012)

> Redsandman Morpeth is on the east coast up Newcastle way.
> It will be on the Sunday 21st of this month.


Its a bit far I'm afraid (even for a shoping trip). With current petrol prices it will cost me over £50 for the round trip .


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

RedSandman said:


> Its a bit far I'm afraid (even for a shoping trip). With current petrol prices it will cost me over £50 for the round trip .


 
Lucky you :whistling2:.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

RedSandman said:


> Its a bit far I'm afraid (even for a shoping trip). With current petrol prices it will cost me over £50 for the round trip .





frogman955 said:


> Lucky you :whistling2:.
> 
> Mike


*I'd gladly sell my car AND my wife, to go to Morpeth!

*Not that I have either...


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd love to go to Morpeth too. However for us folks who can't go so far north, we have BAKS in Stafford in April next year.

Like Morpeth though we've had to start small. We also have costs to cover. I'm not going to go on about BAKS though on a thread about Morpeth.

Just to agree that the only way we can expand these meetings is if people actually attend. The more folks that come, the more folks that will be willing to book tables at them. Entrance or membership charges however are absolutely neccessary, without them these meetings just couldn't happen. Without them, you're left with meeting up in somebodies living room.  It's catch 22 though, if people come to early meetings and decide there aren't enough people with tables, so don't come any more, then the folks booking the tables will stop, and there will be even less. It's only by folks been willing to come anyway, and if all else fails to use them as a social occassion (which they are anyway, the first BAKS certainly had a good social atmosphere), that they can grow and grow. When you attend these meetings you do more than just get the opportunity to buy stuff, ask questions and socialise, you also help to ensure the future of these meetings.

Ade


----------



## RedSandman (Sep 28, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Just to agree that the only way we can expand these meetings is if people actually attend. The more folks that come, the more folks that will be willing to book tables at them. Entrance or membership charges however are absolutely neccessary, without them these meetings just couldn't happen. Without them, you're left with meeting up in somebodies living room.


I agree entrance/membership fee is essential. In fact, I think the fee charged for these shows are a bit low. Its just the travel time and petrol cost that is the barrier.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

What I think could help these smaller shows is to, in the early stages at least, give the punter more bang for their buck. Because there are less vendors why not pad out the days proceedings with lectures, talks, demonstrations. The average reptile show-goer is a varied creature but with frog specific shows 99% of the attendees will be on the same page with only a minimal number of curious folk turning up just for a nosey. So even if it was a seasoned veteran or somebody just getting in to darts a 20 minute presentation by somebody like Stu on how to culture flies, Richie or Ade on planting and viv design technique, somebody else with a step by step guide to breeding tree frogs would give folk something to walk away thinking "that was epic value for money". A real life care sheet if you will, with the added bonus of hearing first hand how things can be done without trawling through the internet minefield and giving the more experienced keeper chance to widen their knowledge. Plus, if the speakers are BAKS members or some of us lot on here they would, I'd hope, happily do it for free which keeps costs down but adds an extra dimension, a unique selling point and more value for money. Just my 2 pence but it would be something as a hobbyist that would get me to part with my cash and attend.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> What I think could help these smaller shows is to, in the early stages at least, give the punter more bang for their buck. Because there are less vendors why not pad out the days proceedings with lectures, talks, demonstrations. The average reptile show-goer is a varied creature but with frog specific shows 99% of the attendees will be on the same page with only a minimal number of curious folk turning up just for a nosey. So even if it was a seasoned veteran or somebody just getting in to darts a 20 minute presentation by somebody like Stu on how to culture flies, Richie or Ade on planting and viv design technique, somebody else with a step by step guide to breeding tree frogs would give folk something to walk away thinking "that was epic value for money". A real life care sheet if you will, with the added bonus of hearing first hand how things can be done without trawling through the internet minefield and giving the more experienced keeper chance to widen their knowledge. Plus, if the speakers are BAKS members or some of us lot on here they would, I'd hope, happily do it for free which keeps costs down but adds an extra dimension, a unique selling point and more value for money. Just my 2 pence but it would be something as a hobbyist that would get me to part with my cash and attend.


That may be the sort of thing you see more at local societies- but I would like it.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> What I think could help these smaller shows is to, in the early stages at least, give the punter more bang for their buck. Because there are less vendors why not pad out the days proceedings with lectures, talks, demonstrations. The average reptile show-goer is a varied creature but with frog specific shows 99% of the attendees will be on the same page with only a minimal number of curious folk turning up just for a nosey. So even if it was a seasoned veteran or somebody just getting in to darts a 20 minute presentation by somebody like Stu on how to culture flies, Richie or Ade on planting and viv design technique, somebody else with a step by step guide to breeding tree frogs would give folk something to walk away thinking "that was epic value for money". A real life care sheet if you will, with the added bonus of hearing first hand how things can be done without trawling through the internet minefield and giving the more experienced keeper chance to widen their knowledge. Plus, if the speakers are BAKS members or some of us lot on here they would, I'd hope, happily do it for free which keeps costs down but adds an extra dimension, a unique selling point and more value for money. Just my 2 pence but it would be something as a hobbyist that would get me to part with my cash and attend.


I would certainly attend. I am hoping to go to the BAKS show next year as only live in Wolverhampton. Hopefully her in doors will let me have another viv by then.:lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> That may be the sort of thing you see more at local societies- but I would like it.


I know I would. It'd definitely give the whole thing a community feel but would give the impression of something bigger, more of an event. The average time I spend at Doncaster show is maybe an hour and a half, something on the scale of BAKS or Morpeth can be gotten round in a lot less time and could leave somebody new to the hobby feeling disappointed which they really shouldn't. As was said earlier there is an expectancy for shows to be massive affairs where people elbow you in the ribs and the place smells like a Primark changing room so a smaller show must come as a shock to the system to some. Personally I prefer the small shows- more room to look around, less pressure to buy things because you're not going to be swept away by the crowd if you don't buy within seconds of getting to a table and more importantly the opportunity to build relationships with breeders and like minded people. I genuinely think adding something else to make up for the smaller size could make people want to drive hours to get there like the bigger events.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> I would certainly attend. I am hoping to go to the BAKS show next year as only live in Wolverhampton. Hopefully her in doors will let me have another viv by then.:lol2:


Yeah the next BAKS show will be my first as I had to skip the last one at the last minute to go pick up some pygmy chameleons :2thumb:. It will definately become a permanent fixture for me though but like you my Mrs will destroy me if I keep picking up tanks :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

We did actually try to get an 'exhibition' component going for the last BAKS meeting. We even arranged a second smaller room attached to the main meeting room where exhibitors could go. The problem was, nobody wanted to exhibit. lol

I would quite happily do a talk on decorating and planting a viv, again though costs come in. Unless somebody donates a viv, decor, plants etc this all has to be paid for either out of my own pocket, or with society funds. That said, we are always looking for sponsors for the society who are willing to donate things like this. If we did get some kind person donate the bits to do a demonstration like this, then we'd certainly put one on, and then auction/raffle the finished viv off at the end witih proceeds going to society funds.

Talks would be nice, but for our first meeting weren't easy to arrange. Most normal hobbyists don't feel they are up to standing up in front of a room full of people and talking for 20-30 minutes. Again though, if we get people with suitable experience/qualifications volunteering then we will make this happen too. We can VERY easily book 2 rooms in the same venue to allow this, it's one of the reasons we chose the venue we did. 

Heck I'd love to see things like planted viv competitions etc too, but nobody wants to cart vivs around with them, and who judges what's nicest? lol

BAKS are definitely into the social side of things though, we even had an area in the top of the main room where folks could grab a chair and chat, and there's a bar in the venue, and folks actually did too! Ok they were the caudate keeping folks, but it was a start.  A heck of a lot of people just came along to talk in fact, and get info on possible future frogs. But yeah, folks did soon get bored, and it went quiet quite early.

So yeah, no arguments here, but again we need a bit of help to make things like this happen.

Oh and fatlad, the Mrs and me live in Wolves too, so yeah it's not that bad to get too Stafford from here. 

We've gone a bit off topic though discussing BAKS, hopefully the NESAS folks don't mind too much.  Me, I'd like to see us all join forces, still running our own shows, but making it clearer that it's not them and us, NESAS and BAKS, but just us. We're all phib keepers, just some of us can't quite make it up to Morpeth, and some of us can't make it down to Stafford. I don't see us as competing, but as complimenting each other.

Ade


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

I have attended both of the NESAS events and thoroughly enjoyed them both. I am more invert than amphib and didn`t know a soul at the first one. However they are a really friendly bunch and I even had a table of inverts at the second one. (I was next to Rana.) I will be there on the 21st,( after 11:00am as the trains aren`t running properly) so bring the kids and while you talk amphibs if they get bored send them over to me and they can hold a few stick insects and roaches.
There is no obligation to buy, I like the crack the same as everyone else.
As has been said in the previous posts Andrew has stuck his neck out to try and organise something for the north I believe it is up to us hobbyists to at least try it and preferably give it our full support.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> We did actually try to get an 'exhibition' component going for the last BAKS meeting. We even arranged a second smaller room attached to the main meeting room where exhibitors could go. The problem was, nobody wanted to exhibit. lol
> 
> I would quite happily do a talk on decorating and planting a viv, again though costs come in. Unless somebody donates a viv, decor, plants etc this all has to be paid for either out of my own pocket, or with society funds. That said, we are always looking for sponsors for the society who are willing to donate things like this. If we did get some kind person donate the bits to do a demonstration like this, then we'd certainly put one on, and then auction/raffle the finished viv off at the end witih proceeds going to society funds.
> 
> ...


 Perhaps I will see you there. It will be good to put a face to the name.

Adam


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

stevemet said:


> I have attended both of the NESAS events and thoroughly enjoyed them both. I am more invert than amphib and didn`t know a soul at the first one. However they are a really friendly bunch and I even had a table of inverts at the second one. (I was next to Rana.) I will be there on the 21st,( after 11:00am as the trains aren`t running properly) so bring the kids and while you talk amphibs if they get bored send them over to me and they can hold a few stick insects and roaches.
> There is no obligation to buy, I like the crack the same as everyone else.
> As has been said in the previous posts Andrew has stuck his neck out to try and organise something for the north I believe it is up to us hobbyists to at least try it and preferably give it our full support.


You will be pleased with a recent decision the BAKS committee made then. We took a vote and decided to allow non-venemous inverts to be sold at our meetings. :2thumb: So far we only publicised this on UK Shrimp (we include aquatic inverts in this.), so this is the first time we've mentioned this anywhere else. 



fatlad69 said:


> Perhaps I will see you there. It will be good to put a face to the name.
> 
> Adam


Or not, you may run away in terror. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

is anyone taking horned frogs to morpeth?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well Morpeth is only a week away now.
So who`s all going along ?
And is there anyone bringing frogs etc to sell ?


Mike


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Well i'll certainly be showing my face.

Whether there'll be anything I want is another thing tho :lol2:


----------



## sally b (Aug 20, 2008)

*morpeth*



RedSandman said:


> Its a bit far I'm afraid (even for a shoping trip). With current petrol prices it will cost me over £50 for the round trip .


You could, make it a couple of days....The Metro Centre isn't far - fab for Christmas shopping, and Northumberland has amazing scenery, Morpeth is near the coast (about 8 miles)
Mind you being from Morpeth I am biased, and if I didn't live in Oxfordshire now I would love to go and support - not that I have any frogs but I could be swayed:lol2: I know what you mean though, fuel wise it's expensive it costs us about 80 quid from here round trip!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sometimes you have to make a sacrifice for what you believe in.
We have no frog shows up here so i`ve a 230 mile trip just to reach the border.
A 1,000 mile round trip is a regular occurence for me.
If I can do it then others can.
On that note if I can find out what frogs and other stuff will be for sale i`ll post them on here to help people know whats available.
I`ll kick start it by saying i`ll have some Pum Cauchero, H. Azureiventris and the old favourite Leucs as well.
I`ll also have a selection of broms too.
There hasn`t been any word yet about if Dutch Rana will be there.

Mike


----------



## RedSandman (Sep 28, 2012)

> You could, make it a couple of days....The Metro Centre isn't far - fab for Christmas shopping, and Northumberland has amazing scenery, Morpeth is near the coast (about 8 miles)


I'm working on the boss :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Mike's broms are awesome! Most of the ones in my leuc viv I got from Mike, some nice less common ones.

Ade


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

No Rana this time. Still good selection of local breeders.


----------



## Karen-H (May 27, 2010)

Gutted, the hubby is going out with his mates to watch the derby match so can't go :devil:

Yet another reason for me to learn how to drive...


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

i wondered why the forum was a bit quiet today!


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

an old post but,,, how did the show go and is it going to happen this year ?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

At the risk of been corrected, I am reliably informed that NESAS is no more bud. I am also informed however that another chap up there is looking into starting up a new meet with a different format up there, possibly supported by BAKS. Dunno whether this will happen yet though. It will depend heavily upon how much interest he gets, as from what I can gather the last Morpeth meet didn't have a brilliant turnout.

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sadly there won`t be another NESAS show.
Not in the old format anyway.
One of the local keepers is looking to pick up the reigns and is trying to sort something out for the future.
He has lots of ideas so it`s going to take a lot of planning and work to set up.
Watch this space.

Mike


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

shame it didn't take off..I live local to Morpeth at Corbridge so might be able to get stuck in and help with the new venture


----------



## RepDave (May 15, 2013)

Could be better to be honest with you


----------

